# Will it grow back?



## emjon123

Bailey has just been groomed and is shaved all over. I am not taking it very well. She was matted but the cut is extreme, particularly her tail.
I feel so sorry for her although she doesn't seem to mind. 

Anyway, can anyone tell me roughly how long the coat takes to grow back in - I keep thinking maybe it won't!


----------



## Mazzapoo

Aw, I bet she loves it in this hot weather! You need Tinman.....xx


----------



## fairlie

If Bailey is a non shedder it will definitely grow back. 

Is it just me or has anyone else ever wondered if any of the extreme grooming incidents has stemmed from a groomers "issues" with mixed breeds? I wonder if at poodle sites people regularly freak out about near naked dogs?

I am guessing it is more a case of one really short bit due to a matt or an accident and then the need to compensate everywhere or a miscommunication about the desired length. Someone needs to create little cards like fabric samples or paint chips of dog fur at different lengths so we can choose and then, at the very least, get our money back when our dogs come back looking naked.


----------



## Lindor

Could we see a picture please.


----------



## emjon123

Picture of Bailey. Poor thing!


----------



## Marzi

Oh it grows  don't worry. 
She will love it! Cool quick to dry and no long pully grooming sessions!
I had Kiki clipped really short last summer because of seed nightmares - the tail was the worst bit. I don't think she went back to the groomer for 4 months and then only for a hygiene and face trim, but she did have an all over trim by Christmas.
I bet she feels lovely - like velvet?


----------



## DB1

I can see both sides now, had a cockapoo recently that I got tougher than usual and told the owner it would have to be a shave job or would need to book a second appointment as it would be too stressful for the dog otherwise, luckily the owner was more than happy for it to come back and I know I cut through all the thick matted clumps, in fact got about 90% of matts out but would have been a very long appointment to continue. Trouble is when the matts start felting the choice is either cut through them all, break them up and brush them out which is uncomfortable for the dog (this is what I did, luckily she only had them that bad in a few area's), or you have to go really short to get the blade underneath the matt close to the skin, some groomers get very booked up so may not be able to offer extra appointments, and to be honest at the end of the day shaving them is the kindest for the dog - they don't care what they look like and probably feel great (although you do have to be careful of strong sun when they are that short). There are some tricks to use to try to get a nicer finish but again that takes longer and is for the owners benefit, not the dogs. I don't doubt some groomers do just want to rush dogs through though and do what is quickest and easiest for themselves. I am now on a groomers facebook group and there is a bit of doodle bashing but they are seeing so many badly matted ones now that I guess I can understand why. I tell customers they really need to home groom as much as poss or have 6-8 week appointments, (6 if they matt easily).
One groomer was on there asking advice as she had a nervous cockapoo and she couldn't even get a very short blade under the matts and didn't want to hurt it, posted later saying the owner was going to take it to the vets to be sedated and shaved, a lesson learned there I hope - anyone here?!!


----------



## emjon123

Thanks for your replies. Dawn will it come back the same as before also what type of cut should I be asking for?

She gets groomed regularly, there were no matts on her back and I feel the groomer could have shaved her underneath and even her paws, but her tail and back!

She does have a lovely velvety feel to her though.


----------



## dmgalley

First of she is adorable!!! you will get use to it and it will grow back fast. Maybe keep her s bit shorter to avoid matts. Also I find a metal comb really works well.


----------



## DB1

emjon123 said:


> Thanks for your replies. Dawn will it come back the same as before also what type of cut should I be asking for?
> 
> She gets groomed regularly, there were no matts on her back and I feel the groomer could have shaved her underneath and even her paws, but her tail and back!
> 
> She does have a lovely velvety feel to her though.


yes it will grow back although maybe slower than you would like, you may find it seems curlier than before, I have seen some that grow back almost the same but others that have gone very curly, keep grooming her tail and get right to the base with a comb, I did a goldendoodle that had a long flowing tail but all along the base was very knotted, I managed to keep it but it did look a bit thin in places!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Worse than growing slow is growing fast - my problem with both mine. Looks good and they are yummy fuzzy when they are that short. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman

Bailey looks fine! Better than Ralph and ruby who had body tail & ears shaved off - poor things, I'd say about 6-8 weeks for the shaggy curls to come back.
The bonus side is quicker and cleaner and drier than a full coat x


----------



## emjon123

Tinman said:


> Bailey looks fine! Better than Ralph and ruby who had body tail & ears shaved off - poor things, I'd say about 6-8 weeks for the shaggy curls to come back.
> The bonus side is quicker and cleaner and drier than a full coat x


It is her tail I am more upset over. On the plus sde we are going on holiday with Bailey in two weeks, at least the sand will be easy to get off!

My kids think it is the funniest thing ever!


----------



## Tinman

emjon123 said:


> It is her tail I am more upset over. On the plus sde we are going on holiday with Bailey in two weeks, at least the sand will be easy to get off!
> 
> My kids think it is the funniest thing ever!


Exactly think of the benefits on the beach!
The first time Ralph was shaved I just couldn't look at him, although he kept his tail.
This time he didn't 
Or ruby!
They looked like a pair of funny looking schnauzers


----------



## Lottierachel

Her face still looks lovely - her ears are a beautiful colour  

When I started reading dawn's post I though "oh no.... Is she talking about me?! " I know Tilly had a few more matts than I would have liked last time I took her! 

Every time I look at Tilly, I am thankful that I trust someone as thorough as Dawn with her! 

Bailey will be back to her full coated glory in no time, and you'll be brushing her more than ever to avoid going back to the Shawn the sheep look!


----------



## emjon123

Wish we stayed nearer Dawn!


----------



## RuthMill

She looks lovely still, and looks like herself.

We have had a couple of extreme grooms, some I've asked and others I've not asked for. I like the get their coats really trimmed down once per year in the summer, they are more comfortable. I don't really mind how the body looks but I don't like anyone touching Nina's face.


----------



## RuthMill

Once Lola got her tail completely shaved which I hated. It took almost 6 months to grow back


----------



## RuthMill

Ps this should make you feel better.. Lola's extreme groom when we just got Nina. This is NOT what I asked for...


----------



## emjon123

Thanks for that Ruth, they both look adorable. I cried all day today, but have put things into perspective, she is adorable, and still has her lovely, cheeky nature, even though she has a "monkey bum and a rat's tail". Wouldn't have her any other way!


----------



## lady amanda

Lady had to be scalped before, we called her a roasted chicken when she got home, all skinny. it will grow, it will take time, but i tell ya it sure is easy to brush through a short coat!


----------



## Tinman

lady amanda said:


> Lady had to be scalped before, we called her a roasted chicken when she got home, all skinny. it will grow, it will take time, but i tell ya it sure is easy to brush through a short coat!


Ha any pics Amanda? X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Before 









After (a "teddy bear cut")









Scalped for their neuter/spay









Now I'm much more explicit about the cut instructions. Mind you they've still gotten it wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda

Oh I'll have to dig some up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1

Perhaps we will have to have a thread for 'extreme grooms / grooming dissasters' one evening!
I did a dog recently that had been shaved off about 10 weeks earlier (not by me), he still looked quite short but really quite nice, shame I didn't get a picture of him to show you.


----------



## emjon123

Thanks for all your replies. We are just back from a weekend away and Bailey's hair has still nor grown back!!! 

Seriously though, she does seem much happier in the warm weather, if only her tail didn't look like a rat's tail - they freak me out. 

We are holidaying in Cornwall with Bailey this year so at least the sand will be easy to brush out.


----------



## RuthMill

emjon123 said:


> Thanks for all your replies. We are just back from a weekend away and Bailey's hair has still nor grown back!!!
> 
> Seriously though, she does seem much happier in the warm weather, if only her tail didn't look like a rat's tail - they freak me out.
> 
> We are holidaying in Cornwall with Bailey this year so at least the sand will be easy to brush out.


Hehe! It's going to take longer than that


----------



## savannahstringer1232

fairlie said:


> If Bailey is a non shedder it will definitely grow back.  Is it just me or has anyone else ever wondered if any of the extreme grooming incidents has stemmed from a groomers "issues" with mixed breeds? I wonder if at poodle sites people regularly freak out about near naked dogs? I am guessing it is more a case of one really short bit due to a matt or an accident and then the need to compensate everywhere or a miscommunication about the desired length. Someone needs to create little cards like fabric samples or paint chips of dog fur at different lengths so we can choose and then, at the very least, get our money back when our dogs come back looking naked.


 The place that I went to had the samples. STILL NOTHING told me it’d be one length I agreed to it and she completely botched it and shave all around his neck a random place on both side one paw and by his tail, he was super curly but definitely not matted which i know for sure cause I always brush him. They didn’t wanna go through the trouble of brushing the curls out so they just cut em all off and didn’t touch his head but SHAVED HIS EYELASHES OFF TOO


----------

